# Town name ideas for a creepy forest town?



## feminist (Jul 2, 2015)

I reset my town for the second time today. I needed a fresh start. again. So, my idea for this town is a creepy little forest that seems like it was once maybe a town but it's been overrun by foliage. Also maybe a little Twin Peaks-esque or maybe even like a Blair Witch Project forest kind of feel. 
Any ideas?


----------



## feminist (Jul 2, 2015)

i doesn't seem like many are online but boost? :^)


----------



## Clavis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hiiiii

I love your town idea 

Here are some ideas :

-Hollow (this seems pretty evident because of sleepy hollow and such, but it has a ring to it.)

-Beware (Kind of like a warning name before a "haunted" forest)

-Wraith 

-Perdition (Means "eternal damnation")

-Banshee

-Wander (as in wandering aimlessely)


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 2, 2015)

Fatal Frame. It's one horror game on the Wii U, and has elements that can easily be implemented on New Leaf, just look how Aika did it!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 2, 2015)

Driftwood.


----------



## MidnightCthulhu (Jul 2, 2015)

Ooh, I love Twin Peaks! Hmm...Maybe Twinpeak would be good, or is it too lazy ^^' How about Murkwood?


----------



## feminist (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for all of the ideas!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

how about something like black hole? to me black holes are like the scariest thing that exist!! just read about it *shivers*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole


----------



## axo (Jul 2, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Fatal Frame. It's one horror game on the Wii U, and has elements that can easily be implemented on New Leaf, just look how Aika did it!



I love that game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Vedtorp from the game Year Walk. It takes place in rural, foresty Sweden and is an extremely creepy horror game.


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 2, 2015)

Mournwood.

Flicker--the last flicker of light before the dark takes you. The final flicker of hope before you realise all is lost and your fate is sealed. Plus, it sounds nice at first but then the true horror is revealed once you're there  

Greywood. Grey is a colour often associated with fear and lack of night vision. What could be creeping up on you in the forests of the night?


----------



## kitanii (Jul 2, 2015)

I think Mori sounds nice


----------



## Acnl04 (Jul 2, 2015)

Lavender nuff said


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 2, 2015)

i was going to say mori too! it means forest in japanese. firewalk would be cute too as a twin peaks reference ^.^


----------



## axo (Jul 2, 2015)

Mori also means to die in Latin ^_^


----------



## jobby47 (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't know, I think some of the recommendations are pretty good town names though.


----------

